# Engine Swap



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I have a 1987 Toro 521 with the HS50 Tecumseh engine that I'd like to replace with a newer one or one barely used. My question is what Tecumseh engine that isn't the identical model to my old one would fit my snowblower?

The engine I currently have is #HS50 67259F and it's 5 horsepower.

I have seen used 5.5 horsepower Tecumsehs that have the LH designation. 

***Would an LH fit? 

They all look like they have the same mounting holes as my old engine but wonder if there would be any other problems?

***If an LH wouldn't fit, would an HSSK 50 fit fine? 

I know I'd have to have a 3/4 shaft and 3/8 shaft screw on the newer replacement engine to fit the original pulley (which I don't want to replace) on the blower.

Thanks for the help,

Rich


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Any Tecumseh 5-6-7 hp engine will be a direct Bolt On Replacement, as long as it has the same size Crankshaft Diameter. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Also you have to make sure it's not a double shaft engine, If so the replacement will need to be also. Tecumseh came with single and double shaft.


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

521 is a single shaft application. Any 5-6-7 Tecumseh with the same size crank will work, even a double shaft, You just don't use the PTO, and cut off the secondary shaft if it is in the way of the belt cover.


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Good to know, thanks. I'm glad it sounds like almost any used Tecumseh should bolt on without any issues. I do not want a Predator which I feel has just the cool name going for it and I grew up USA/German or Japanese products only. I want something with real steel in it but unfortunately those days are about extinct so I'm going used and in good shape.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You should post Your Location. Someone Here might have an Good Engine Available Locally.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Are you sure Jack, Not positive but I thought the one My girl has was a double shaft, I may have been thinking of another blower but I thought it was hers. I'm going to have to check on that one.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The honda clones (predator to name one) are arguably better engines then tecumsehs. Its nice to know that tecumseh was made in america though.

Definitely a simple swap from one tecumseh to another small frame tecumseh.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Rich Speers said:


> I do not want a Predator which I feel has just the cool name going for it and I grew up USA/German or Japanese products only. I want something with real steel in it


Repower it with a Honda GX200 engine. Should bolt right on. Maybe the chute crank handle may have to be played with.....


----------



## BeansBaxter (Feb 17, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> Are you sure Jack, Not positive but I thought the one My girl has was a double shaft, I may have been thinking of another blower but I thought it was hers. I'm going to have to check on that one.


The service manual shows a single shaft.

https://www.toro.com/getpub/8567


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey guys,

I got a new engine from an estate sale. Still in the box. It's from the late 1990's. It's an HSSK50 single shaft and 3/8th screw to go into the shaft which is exactly what I needed. I have two toro 521's. My supposedly junker for parts 521 may just need a carb clean so I'll do that first. If it runs then I need to decide if I want to put the new engine on or just keep it around for future use.-- Or put the new engine on and restore one of my 521's and make it a project to work on when I feel like it. I'm getting too old to do this but I guess I call it a hobby. I love having old equipment around since newer stuff keeps declining in quality. I could be doing worse things with my time... 

Thanks for all the input everybody. I really appreciate it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

FWIW - I put the Predator 212cc on my 1988 Toro 521 a couple of years ago, then sold the Tecumseh that was on it originally to a member here on SBF. The Predator is pretty much 'plug 'n play'. . . and I can say to my neighbors . . . "yah, it's got a Hemi ". . . There is a thread here on the re-power forum, if you want to see the details.

The various engine brands all seem to use a pretty standard bolt pattern. Although you are desiring to stay original and USA made, so many engines are made in China now, even with USA brand names, that it is hard to figure out if they are made locally.

Tecumseh has now become LCT (I believe).

Anyway, what I do like about the Predator on the Toro 521 is the extra power. The machine was very capable for a machine of its size, even with the original engine, but it is even more so with the upgrade.

Post some pics as you make the swap


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Funny about the "hemi" comment! I hope to post photos if I ever get the project done. I'll probably succumb to the Chinese machines someday but I'm holding out. Although my Oppo and Apple products have been built well so happy about that.

One thing I've always wondered for all the old-timers out there, what's your opinion on the classic Tecumseh's versus the LH and OHV engines that came out way later than the old HS models? I've always been curious which model is most bullet proof? Wonder if it's like car engines---all my very old friends swear the most reliable motors ever were the Chrysler 318 (which I once had as a sixteen year old and ran the oil out of and it still didn't break or even burn oil later!) and the 327 Chevy. So less power in that example was more reliable. 

Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The small block Chevy (you mentioned the 327) had a production of over 100 million. Many old-timers will admit that the Honda GX is better than the old L-head, but they hesitate at the clones. There are not very many estate sales selling Tecumseh's in the neighborhood.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

Opinion: The basic Briggs or Tecumseh engine from the 60s/70s/80s in an engine reduced to its essentials. It's hard to get data but they are probably only expected to last for a couple of hundred hours. This make sense for residential use because that probably works out to many years of snowblowing or mowing, and the engine is likely to last as long as the rest of the machine. They can be rebuilt, if the parts are still available, but rarely are. Briggs made Industrial/Commercial versions for more intensive use in rental service, but lawn services, etc. Tecumseh probably had something similar.

The Harbor Freight engines, cheap as they are, are copies of the Honda engines that moved the needle. They have iron cylinder liners, ball bearings on both ends of the crank, overhead valves, low oil switches.....they are just a higher class of engine entirely.

It makes sense to keep the engine original from a standpoint of collectability. But if you just want to blow snow the clones are an incredible bargain.

JMO.


----------

